# Counsel Kit



## rpowell47 (Jun 10, 2022)

Every time I log out, there is a Message that Counsel Kit is a problem. What is that and should it have anything to do with simply logging out? The reason I ask is every time I log out my display either goes into an on/off mode or simply gives me a black screen of death. Any ideas will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 10, 2022)

I believe you mean 'Console Kit' and yes it deals with logging out of Xorg.
How are you starting your Xorg session?


----------



## rpowell47 (Jun 10, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> I believe you mean 'Console Kit' and yes it deals with logging out of Xorg.
> How are you starting your Xorg session?


 use of .xinitrc in my user/home directory I installed the following exec mate-session


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 10, 2022)

/home/user/.xinitrc should look like this:

```
exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --exit-with-session mate-session
```

Add dbus to your /etc/rc.conf too.

```
dbus_enable="YES"
```


----------



## rpowell47 (Jun 10, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> /home/user/.xinitrc should look like this:
> 
> ```
> exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --exit-with-session mate-session
> ...


Oh, Yes; I always install the dbus_enable="YES" in my rc.conf file. That is one reason that I do not understand the warning message about D-BUS.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 10, 2022)

`service dbus status`


rpowell47 said:


> That is one reason that I do not understand the warning message about D-BUS.



Try this:


NapoleonWils0n said:


> sudo dbus-uuidgen > /etc/machine-id


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 11, 2022)

With the screen going black at Xorg shutdown I wonder if your drm driver is the culprit.
Have you tried just temporarily using scfb video to see if you can isolate it to a driver?


----------



## rpowell47 (Jun 11, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> With the screen going black at Xorg shutdown I wonder if your drm driver is the culprit.
> Have you tried just temporarily using scfb video to see if you can isolate it to a driver?


Thanks for your idea, but I do not know scfb or even how to carry out your plan. However, I will go forth and try to learn. Thanks again.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 11, 2022)

rpowell47 said:


> I do not know scfb or even how to carry out your plan.


Ok take whatever video driver you are loading now and comment it out.
For example for Intel Video driver i915kms is the driver.
Look at your rc.conf and see what drm file you are loading and then disable it.
scfb video driver is included in the standard Xorg installation.
So if you disable your drm driver Xorg will start with scfb driver or VESA driver.
Exit Xorg and see if you still get screen lockup or blanking.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 11, 2022)

Also a better description of your dbus error would help your cause.


----------



## rpowell47 (Jun 11, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> Ok take whatever video driver you are loading now and comment it out.
> For example for Intel Video driver i915kms is the driver.
> Look at your rc.conf and see what drm file you are loading and then disable it.
> scfb video driver is included in the standard Xorg installation.
> ...


Here is a copy of my rc.conf file:
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
ifconfig_re0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
sshd_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"
kld_list="nvidia-modeset"
dbus_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
bison_enable="YES"
cupsd_enable="YES"
usb_enable="YES"
webcamd_enable="YES"
autofs_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="localrules"
devfs_system_ruleset="system"
devfs_system_ruleset="devfsrules"


----------



## rpowell47 (Jun 11, 2022)

When I set up 13.0 and 13.1 I added the pkg drm-fbsd13-kmod


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 11, 2022)

rpowell47 said:


> kld_list="nvidia-modeset"


#kld_list="nvidia-modeset"


----------



## rpowell47 (Jun 11, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> #kld_list="nvidia-modeset"


I did #kld_list="nvidia-modeset" AND then I had no monitor at all.


----------



## rpowell47 (Jun 11, 2022)

Maybe if I remove the drm-fbsd13-kmod package and install drm-kmod it may make a difference.


----------



## astyle (Jun 11, 2022)

rpowell47 said:


> devfs_system_ruleset="localrules"
> devfs_system_ruleset="system"
> devfs_system_ruleset="devfsrules"


You only need one of those lines, having more than one creates a conflict between them. If you have to specify ruleset names in more than one place (unlikely), pick one name, and stick to it. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## rpowell47 (Jun 11, 2022)

astyle said:


> You only need one of those lines, having more than one creates a conflict between them. If you have to specify ruleset names in more than one place (unlikely), pick one name, and stick to it. I learned that the hard way.


Okay I'll carry that out as soon as I finalize my cd and dvd blanking project.


----------



## rpowell47 (Jun 11, 2022)

Here is what I found:
(mate-power-manager:2798): PowerManager-WARNING **: 18:53:56.589: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

(mate-power-manager:2798): PowerManager-ERROR **: 18:53:56.589: This program cannot start until you start the dbus session service.

As you viewed in the rc.conf file I do have dbus_enable="YES" Thus, I am at a loss to the former ERROR.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 11, 2022)

Make sure dbus is actually running:
`service dbus status`


----------



## rpowell47 (Jun 11, 2022)

dbus is running as pid 1841.


----------

